
AI Has Beaten Humans at Lip-Reading - tokenadult
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602949/ai-has-beaten-humans-at-lip-reading/
======
ScottBurson
"Rotate the pod, please, Hal. ... Hal, rotate the pod. ... I don't think he
can hear us."

